# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  mL to iu conversion help

## biggunSC

My HGH comes in a powder form at 5.8ml to the vial. My doctor has me mix in 3ml of bas. water. Once mixed he has me draw .10 on the insulin pin, I get at this amount 25 shots from one vial that last one month. Can someone tell me how much HGH in IU's I am accually getting in each shot based on this info.

----------


## legobricks

how many mg is the HGH?

----------


## barondumonde

Assuming your vial contains 5.8mg of hgh, 3.0mL of bacteriostatic water added means that you have:

5.8mg x (approximately 3iu/mg) = 17.4 IU per vial

So, 3.0 mL total per vial = 17.4 IU per vial 

Each 0.1mL (10/100 mark on a 1mL insulin syringe) =
(0.1mL/3.0mL) x (17.4 IU per vial)

And so, by multiplying out the above, each 0.1mL = approximately 0.58 IU

----------


## biggunSC

> Assuming your vial contains 5.8mg of hgh, 3.0mL of bacteriostatic water added means that you have:
> 
> 5.8mg x (approximately 3iu/mg) = 17.4 IU per vial
> 
> So, 3.0 mL total per vial = 17.4 IU per vial 
> 
> Each 0.1mL (10/100 mark on a 1mL insulin syringe) =
> (0.1mL/3.0mL) x (17.4 IU per vial)
> 
> And so, by multiplying out the above, each 0.1mL = approximately 0.58 IU


Thank you sir!!! Now I wonder w/o pissing my Doctor off if I up'ed my shot to 0.2mL. Do you think it is an addiquit amounthe's perscribed, I read so many threads that guys are doing 4-10 iu's a day and thinking damn am I waisting money at the rate I'm goingnow. I will say what I'm doing is working or is just all the test? Steady losing B/F get it checked every six weeks and average 1.8 to 2.0 in loss weight maintaining at 217pds in the morning and 222 before bedtime. over the past 12 weeks, but strenth gains are insaine! Additional feedback much appreciated! BTW also running 1 shot every 2 weeks 1.6cc of 200mg test E. 11,12,13th day every 2 weeks gonadotropin 10,000/3mL bat water @ 0.3mL Sub Cu.

----------


## biggunSC

> how many mg is the HGH?


Yeah that was a typo on my part. Should have been mg's. Sorry.

----------


## Nickster#1

> Yeah that was a typo on my part. Should have been mg's. Sorry.


Why would your doc have you on less than 1iu of hgh a day anyway? That wont do a darn thing for you. Doctors usually start you at around 2 iu a day, 5/2 and build up to around 3 to 4 iu a day, 5/2. This is usually the norm. Never heard of less than 1iu a day. Might as well be injecting water.

----------


## Nickster#1

> Thank you sir!!! Now I wonder w/o pissing my Doctor off if I uped my shot to 0.2mL. Do you think it is an addiquit amount, I head so many threads that guys are doing 4-10 iu's a day and thinking damn am I waiting money at the rate I'm going. I will say what I'm doing is working or is just all the test? Steady losing B/F get it checked every six weeks and average 1.8 to 2.0 in loss weight maintaining at 217pds in the morning and 222 before bedtime. over the past 12 weeks, but strenth gains are insaine! Additional feedback much appreciated!


Its not the GH, assured of that. Its the test you are getting your gains from. I do 4 iu a day just for good feeling health purposes, not to get big. I feel great, sleep great, lost the weight I wanted and maintaining my perfect weight for myself without even really trying, and without any AS. I do cardio and light weight training 5 days a week, eat fairly healthy, and enjoy life. I am 45 YO and feel 25. I love GH. If I get back into BB, I will def go up to around 8 to 12 iu a day, but I think I am happy with where I am today. I been on 4 iu aday for around 6 months, 5/2. No plans to stop, and well stocked, hehe.
good luck
peace

----------


## biggunSC

> Its not the GH, assured of that. Its the test you are getting your gains from. I do 4 iu a day just for good feeling health purposes, not to get big. I feel great, sleep great, lost the weight I wanted and maintaining my perfect weight for myself without even really trying, and without any AS. I do cardio and light weight training 5 days a week, eat fairly healthy, and enjoy life. I am 45 YO and feel 25. I love GH. If I get back into BB, I will def go up to around 8 to 12 iu a day, but I think I am happy with where I am today. I been on 4 iu aday for around 6 months, 5/2. No plans to stop, and well stocked, hehe.
> good luck
> peace


Thanks man, I guess I been wasting $$$ been through 3.5 vials to date @ $235.00 per vial. I've got 2.5 vials left my followup is March 6th in Florida. 6 months doin new bloodwork and review with Doctor. I'm going to up my shots to 0.4mL ed 5/2 with what I have left I can do that to end of Feb. Thanks all you guys for the info, one last thing the next 42 days I have left will it help on the increase to 0.4mL?

----------


## Nickster#1

> Thanks man, I guess I been wasting $$$ been through 3.5 vials to date @ $235.00 per vial. I've got 2.5 vials left my followup is March 6th in Florida. 6 months doin new bloodwork and review with Doctor. I'm going to up my shots to 0.4mL ed 5/2 with what I have left I can do that to end of Feb. Thanks all you guys for the info, one last thing the next 42 days I have left will it help on the increase to 0.4mL?


If you are talking about 0.4ml, as in 4iu aday, 5/2, yes, it will make a differance as far as fat loss, recovery, and overall feeling better, but you wont see any gains in it it for BB. Check your pm.

----------


## mexigerm1970

I am starting to use HGH HUMATROPE SOMATROPE brand lilly 5 mg bottle / 15 units how much do i need to inject in each dose and how often ? I am using syringes that are 0.3 ml / U100, I dont understand the conversion , please help this my first time! I was sick last year and lost muscle and I am using this to regain the lost muscle!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Welcome. Do you want to start your own thread? might be a good idea since you are starting up.

----------

